# Possible damage from mixing 22 with 410??



## David40 (Aug 1, 2011)

Need a refrigerant/oil expert.
Came across a job with an almost new 410a York split system where some hack thought R-22 and 410a were compatible refrigerants, and dumped a few pounds of 22 into it. (Before we knew what happened it hit 700psi high side and destroyed the low side gauge) I can recover, vac, and refill with 410 but the question is, what effect did the 22 have on the oil if any? Has the oil been ruined by adding the 22 and need to be replaced as well?
Thanks


----------



## bowtech (Jun 24, 2012)

Recover, evacuate, replace driers, evacuate again, and recharge.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

R22 and POE oil mix fine. new dry R22 units come with POE oil from some manufacturers. Just recover and recharge with proper refrigerant.


----------



## David40 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, I do appreciate it.


----------

